# Trivia 4/9



## luckytrim (Apr 9, 2019)

trivia 4/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Most fish have little salt in them. Sharks, however, have meat  as salty as
the ocean they live in.

1. Who was the mother of Queen Mary I Tudor of England  ?
  a. - Anne Boleyn
  b. - Catherine of Aragon
  c. - Catherine Howard
  d. - Catherine Parr
2.  Peter Kurten was a German serial killer... what was his  nickname ?
(Hint; Three Words...)
3. What was the Title of the movie that chronicled the life of  Abbie 
Hoffman?
(Hint; Three Words...)
4. To which country must I travel to see the Aye-Aye in the  wild ?
5. All the four movies listed below have a common theme; they  are based on 
real works of literature. Three have the same author, but  which is the odd 
one out?
  a. - Total Recall
  b. - 2001: A Space Odyssey
  c. - Minority Report
  d. - Blade Runner
6. Aside from both beginning their acting careers in  Australia, what else do 
Peter Finch and Heath Ledger have in common, significant to  their careers ?
7. Which Arabian Peninsula country used to be known as the  Trucial States?
8. This 'open cluster' is called 'seven stars' or 'seven  sisters.' What's 
the proper name for this ??

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Hazel Tindall of Shetland, England, has the honor, according  to the Guinness
Book, of being the fastest dishwasher in the world, with an  incredible
record of hand-washing 104 plates in five  minutes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Vampire of Dusseldorf
3. 'Steal This Movie'
4. Madagascar
5. - b
6.  Both were awarded posthumous Oscars
7.  United Arab Emirates
8. the Pleiades

CRAP !!
Hazel is in the Guinness Book alright, but not for  dish washing...
She is the world's fastest knitter !
She set the record by knitting 255 stitches in three minutes !


----------

